# water changes - pH



## 8ball (4 Jul 2009)

hi,
i am a recently returning, planted tank owner. last dabbled about 10 yrs ago - wow, how things have changed !
i am currently running a juwel delta 150 with fairly dense planting and reasonable fish stocking levels.
originally started the tank without co2 (advised it was not necessary) but was sold twin t5 lighting !
although things have gone pretty well, i've been fighting bba and what i've now id'd as staghorn (jamesC's algae guide is great)
after lots of research i decided to add co2. this has almost had the desired effect, the staghorn is almost gone and the bba seems to have slowed to existing rather than growing. next step is excel to try and get rid.

the issue i need help with is my water changes.
i've always done about 25% per week, but now i have a ph difference between tank water ( 6.8 ) and mains water ( 7.4 )
am I safe to perform changes with water of different values or do i need to look into reducing ph before adding to tank ?


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Jul 2009)

The best thing you can do for your tank is to completely forget pH. It makes no difference whatsoever to either plants or fish. Perform your water changes without concern and have one less headache.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (6 Jul 2009)

Yeh I wouldn't worry about pH to much 

Sam


----------



## 8ball (7 Jul 2009)

thanks guys,

am trying not to over-complicate things so your comments will help to put my mind at rest


----------

